# Revolver Load



## drummin man 627 (Dec 25, 2006)

Now that I've gotten some experience with my short barrelled Dan Wesson, I'm ready to up-grade to a slightly heavier load. I've been carrying a 125 gr JSP as my "critter" load (WWB) in a speed-loader as a back-up to my P.D. load. I want to upgrade to a slightly heavier load as my "Good Grief It's A Bear" (or gator), defense load. I need one that will work well in a 2 1/2 inch D.W.
I've been carrying Cor-Bon 110 grainers for the two legged beasts.
Thanx.


----------

